# Browning 12 GA Midas grade choke tubes



## coot (Sep 3, 2013)

Never used Skeet and Light Mod Invector Plus choke tubes. Extended, stainless steel. Made by Briley. $25 ea. Call Dave at 801-201-8262


----------

